# Breeding betta basics....



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

*My Bettas...*

i just kinda got back into bettas and i have 1 male and 1 female. i've had the female (lylac) 4 about a month and i just got her bf 2day. shes either a VT or a CT... not quiet sure and the male is a CT/super delta and i just got him 2day. not sure if im gonna breed them but when i move i plan on getting a new divide tank 4 them. both of them r petsmart buys...  
Lylac










No name yet... any suggestions?( hes not gonna be in that tank 4ever... only til saturday.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

How about:
Shadow
Dust
Dodger 

They just poped into my head

I say breed them. they can be your learning experiance Do you have stuf all realy set up for them?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

um... im getting them a 5g tank... i dont have buckets or anything but if i see a bubble nest then i'll just run 2 target and get a couple of those plastic storage containers and i think that would work fine 4 keeping the fry in. not exactly sure what else i'd need....


----------



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

Will need a whole bunch of small containers to keep the bettas in once they grow alil. That way they wont kill each other.

Nick


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yea... i'll need 2 load up on those


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

i got my bettas from petsmart too!
lol
and yeah i think you should name him sassy lmao
its a cool name 
and i say breed cause im gonna try to we can have a journey together


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

:rip: ok.... my male betta ded the other day... i think he had a total muscle spasm and his fins were all ripped. i was at petsmart 2day and i saw no really nice CTs. they have a huge selection (alot bigger than the petcos) but the petcos often have way better quality so next time i go there i'll get a new male...


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

rip sassy.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Triple Edit: I didn't read all the way down to the last post and realize he had already died but, I was going to make a comment on how bloated he seemed in the picture. Chances are he was overfed or fed the wrong kind of food at the store.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I can almost guarantee that there are no CT's at petsmart. Just because a betta has the comb trait does not mean it is a crowntail....

By definition a crowntail betta is a delta or superdelta with the comb trait. Any fish can carry the gene but it does not mean they are a ct.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ooooooo. thanx 4 the info. i know what ur saying tho because the bettas at petsmart werent super deltas. they looked like veiltails with spikey tails


----------

